# New builders recycling marketplace selling unused/reclaimed materials/tools with free advertising and sign up



## My buildmate (5 mo ago)

Experienced builder and sons launching new London based website with
customers and tradesmen able to buy and sell left over/unused building
materials and tools on our recycled marketplace website. Tradesmen
and customers will be able to register for free. Posting items for sale will
be free. We hope our website will reduce building waste and help our
tradesmen and customers reduce the cost of their projects.

We will also have our job board where customers and tradesmen can
advertise for free and find a reliable buildmate for any building trades.
Please visit our website and use the form to register for early bird pre-
launch access to the website. Check our our socials.

*COMING NEXT MONTH*


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

*Forum Rules (Complete)*
ElectricianTalk.com Forum Rules

*Forum Rules Advertising*








ElectricianTalk.com Advertising Rules


Some members of Electrician Talk may work for or own a company that sells tools, equipment, supplies, or other electrical related products and services. It is natural to want to advertise your product and/or services on this site. However, in order to create a community that is not...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

